# Anal Plugs



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

Oh my.....I'd never heard of these.....I just don't think I could do it and how uncomfortable would it be walking around with one of those stuck up your butt???? It may be wonderful for some people, but not for me


----------



## Zouave (Jul 9, 2002)

Scheeesh! That looks...uh...well...I suppose it could be of use to people. Why does it come in different sizes?


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

weird.. very weird.. i'm guessing it comes in different sizes because well um, people come in different sizes







still guessing here, but i guess it works by filling the rectum and not letting anything down?? definitly not for me.. and i darn well know if i had a bad attack, that thing would not help me at all ..


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Thankyou for a post that made me laugh. Its been awhile.


> quote:It may be wonderful for some people, but not for me


Apparently so. Ever been in an "adult" store? But seriously. That sounds kinda dangerous when you think about it. If you just have a leaky sphincter or something, sorry I don't know the PC term for it, then maybe it could be okay.Slacker


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey wait a minute. How would that even work for D? When you get a D attack the "contractions" would push that thing out too. Slacker


----------



## GottaKeepGoing (Jul 29, 2002)

Ha!! I agree with you Slacker,and I'm not sure it would be very comfortable when you sat down or walked.


----------



## Hyssop1971 (Jul 24, 2002)

The anal plug scares me.


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

***eeeekk!!***


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

I can just imagine myself having an attack, and that thing flying out of me like a bullet!!! Could be dangerous....!


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

The only time I have seen one is when used as a sex toy. Cant see it being of any use at all during a D attack and may be dangerous..


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

OUCH! Those things do look pretty scary







I don't think that thing belongs up my butt





















Definately not for me.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Yeah I try to stay exit only, unless I'm having a test done! LOL But Andrea thank you for the laugh! I totally thought of the same thing, and the image of a bullet was exactly what I was thinking! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## SIMONE (Feb 4, 2002)

oh my, I could never try that. Nope, never.


----------



## kfleisher (Jun 14, 2002)

SEX TOY???????!!!!!!!


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Reminds me of a joke I heard years ago when I was a kid involving a monkey, a cow and a cork.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey slaker, Do you know where Pekin Il is? I was born there. I live in Dongola IL about 30 mins from Carbondale now.Heather


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

LOL! Oh, I just had a good laugh! If you have gas the plug could be considered a lethal weapon.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I can't see this as a sex toy?







(I'm sorry; the back door is closed to all traffic







).


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

Besides, I don't think it would work in all cases anyway. I could see it causing some kind of internal or external explosion





















.


----------



## EDDINGS (Jul 24, 2002)

Even if it did work, wouldn't that cause you to throw up instead? LOL. I mean it's gotta go somewhere right?


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah Pekin is great. They got the legendary KKK theater haha.slacker


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

Hate to keep posting to this thread, but it's so bizzare







.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Pekin has an intresting history







I still have family there.Heather


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It looks like that's more for people with low muscle tone and/or poor muscle control that "leak" a bit. I think most of us D-types would blast it out followed by our explosive D!


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm sure I'd blast that thing out!


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

This really is a bizarre concept....I just can't imagine having one of these stuck up my butt...I can't imagine that it would really work especially for those with explosive D....Has anyone tried them???????


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Laughing my butt off here.I've thought about them, but only as a joke. Nothing could plug up mine.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

It would be a waste of money for me; not to mention PAINFUL







.


----------

